# Join the DART team



## armymen (19 Feb 2009)

Where can i apply to join the dart team as a MSEop ? i found more info how to join JTF, Csor, ect than the DART team.
Also i heard that i can still be part of the DART without be post, and get like a 48h warning if we are deploy.
it is right ?
thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Feb 2009)

The DART is not a team that you apply for. If your unit is tasked to fill positions when the DART is needed then you *MAY* be selected.

By the way, it's the DART, not the DART team, just the DART. (Disaster Assistance Response TEAM)


----------



## Armymedic (19 Feb 2009)

Further to above,
The majortiy of DART come from Ontario area (Pet, Ottawa, Trenton, Kingston).

If you want to be put on the rolls for it, it would be easier if you were part of 2 Svc Bn in Pet.


----------



## chris_log (20 Feb 2009)

It's a unit you get tasked to as opposed to being a unit you request to join (like a CANSOFCOM unit). 

The best thing you could do is to put the word up your chain of command that you're interested and you may get tasked to it. Talking to someone who was with the DART, if my memory serves me correctly there aren't very many MSE Op positions in the unit so good luck.


----------



## horatio749 (18 Jan 2010)

What about Reserve Infantry members who want to join the Defence and Security Platoon. Is it possible?


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Jan 2010)

No. The DART D&S platoon is a standing high-readiness task to 2CMBG due to the short NTM timeframes involved. 

However, I have a feeling there will be plenty of spots for qualified reservists to deploy to Haiti in the upcoming months, we're likely there for the long-haul.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jan 2010)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> we're likely there for the long-haul.



Shoot me now...... :'(


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jan 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Shoot me now...... :'(


I thought you would have tired of that, after the last time   >

But you're right.
This will be a long-term effort, further justifying bailing on Afghanistan. 
Lots of popularity points for the government there, getting the army way from all that nasty war-fighting stuff, and "back" to peacekeeping and humanitarian missions. Plus now, there's no need to spend money on re-equipping the troops. 

Why, the collective ovaries of Jack Layton, Steven Staples, and the Toronto Star editorial board must be all a'quiver.
 :brickwall:


_Edit: typos_


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jan 2010)

We aren't allowed to say (just) "+1" anymore so:

I agree fully with Journeyman's analysis, for the reasons he gave.

This will be very popular and so, by extension, will be Stephen Harper.

Nothing like feeding black babies to make Canadians feel good about themselves - for _'doing'_ things in which they have, in fact, no involvement at all.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Nothing like feeding black babies to make Canadians feel good about themselves - for _'doing'_ things in which they have, in fact, no involvement at all.



Even better news... they all speak French and are really, really poor and would be grateful for any kind of wage paying job (so can be dragged instantly  into the Quebec manufacturing industry after they get their immigration papers fast tracked)


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Jan 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Even better news... they all speak French and are really, really poor and would be grateful for any kind of wage paying job (so can be dragged instantly  into the Quebec manufacturing industry after they get their immigration papers fast tracked)



Yes, and see this reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from today's _National Post_, which will, doubtless, cause a storm of commentary:

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/fullcomment/archive/2010/01/18/marni-soupcoff-earthquakes-make-bad-laws.aspx


> *Marni Soupcoff*: Earthquakes make bad laws
> 
> Posted: January 18, 2010
> 
> ...




She's right and no, she's not a racist - at least not by these comments.

Our refugee policy should involve _immigration_ only as a very last resort.

The Haitians who are _qualified_ to come to Canada are the very people Haiti can lest afford to lose. The people Haiti wants to send are the ones we do not need and cannot integrate into our modern, sophisticated, _knowledge_ economy.


----------

